# Skipping and Rough Idle



## pbroome (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 2004 Passat GLX with approximately 92k miles. I have had very few problems with this car, but something is happening that has me rather alarmed.
I drove the car about 40 miles on Sunday, parked it for about ten minutes, and when I got back in the car to drive it again, I noticed that it seemed to skip while accelerating, and going up a hill. It was subtle, skip, skip, and then it went on as normal without any other problems.
On the drive home, I felt that it skipped again, and it was at low speed, maybe between second and third gear. My immediate thought was I hope my transmission isn't going out.
I drove my car again last night, and it skipped on me again, but I also noticed that twice while at a red light it seemed to idle rough. It was almost like it wanted to stall but didn't.
Does anyone have any comments about what this might be? I'll be happy to give any additional details. I love my car, but not enough to put a new transmission in her.


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Skipping and Rough Idle (pbroome)*

coil?
scan it with VAG COM...
it will tell you all you need to know


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Skipping and Rough Idle (sillysod)*

replace the plugs (with ngk only) and plug wires. Also look to see if there is oil in where the plug wires go. If so than the valve cover gaskets need replacing at the same time.


----------



## J377AR1D3R (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Skipping and Rough Idle (pbroome)*

I have the same problem, it does it to me on start up and every now and than when I stop on red lights. Still trying to find out what is wrong with it. I was thinking that it's my transmission. But now I'm having second though I think that's it's my coil or my alternTor cause my battery light flash. I'm going to change my coil first see if that fix it if not I will get a Val com scan it. I'll let you know if that fix it or not.
KIT let me know if you have a any solution.


----------



## pbroome (Jul 6, 2009)

Would anyone suggest replacing the plugs/wires as a first step?
I took my car into the dealership and they said that I need a new coil pack and plugs/wires and it's going to be about $1000 for parts and labor.
I have since parked my Passat for daily driving, and I am driving my jeep and just taking the Passat out when it rains. 
My check engine light did finally come on before I took my car in, and I guess it returned the code for the coil pack. I am also thinking about calling around to see if I can find a better price too. I used to have the dealership do all of my repair work, but now that the car is out of warranty I don't really have a compelling reason for them to work on it exclusively...
Does $1000 sound right for a new coil pack and a new plugs/wires? Anyone?


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (pbroome)*

If you have any sort of mechanical inclination then replacing the coils, plugs, and wires are well within your capabilities. There are lots of places mentioned in the forums to get parts. I happen to be partial to ECS tuning. Check prices there. Compare to the dealer cost and you'll conclude it is well worth your time.


----------

